

Valve confirms work on 'Source 2' engine - gaoprea
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/377934/valve-confirms-work-on-source-2-engine/

======
mathnode
A company which actively develops software has the ability to snapshot a
stable development tree and call it a "New Engine"? Shock horror.

Fans of these games blatantly don't know what an engine is; the difference
between a graphics library and a suite of tools and code to create a game.

Perhaps they are excited because the Valve developer wiki and Source Filmmaker
have been teasing newer versions of the tools like Hammer, built with Qt.

Valve have never been one for pushing the limits of GPU's, like Blizzard, so
they don't limit their audience. id tech, unreal, and crydev are the ones
showing off what they can do with OpenGL/DirectX, not Valve.

~~~
jordanthoms
I'd argue that Valve was pushing the limits when Source first came out in 2004
- Half Life 2 still looks good today.

~~~
rocky1138
At the time, Valve was pushing the limits of older hardware, that's for sure.
The engine used to run perfectly on DirectX 7 cards, which were old even then.
It was neat to be able to play a great-looking set of games even on older
hardware and get good FPS doing so.

------
Uchikoma
I nearly cried of joy when I heard they would do an open world Skyrim like
Half Life 3. I would have paid $500 on Kickstarter for that.

Better engine? Nice, but the HL2 engine would be good enough for me. HL is
about atmosphere and story, not GFX - for me.

~~~
shasta
I don't know if they will be able to replicate the sense of danger that was
present in Skyrim with another game engine. In Skyrim, when you would open a
door to a new place, there was a real fear: is this going to crash my game? My
whole computer?

~~~
engtech
FYI, Fallout 3, New Vegas and Skyrim have mods that will save every 5 minutes,
and this helps with the crash on autosave problem. At the very least you'll
never lose hours of playing.

The mods use a rotating save system so you end up with 5 minute intervals of
the last 3 hours of gameplay.

Checking the size of your save games get let you know if you're going to hit
the problem. At some point your saves jump to 5MB then to 10MB and soon you'll
start hitting the crashing on autosave bug.

------
AmVess
"We've been working on new engine stuff for a while, we've just been waiting
for a game to roll it out with."

Something something Half Life 3 something something something.

------
Monkeyget
Valve was working on the Half-Life 2 engine as soon as the original was
released.

"The Counter-Strike developer has previously bragged its engine is "considered
the most flexible, comprehensive". I hope it was a reference to the new engine
and not the existing one which is fairly painful to work with. Hello map
compilation which takes hours.

~~~
OriginalSyn
The current source engine is what they were talking about. It was designed to
be module to allow for upgrades to the system, for example, since HL2 was
release it's gained some major upgrades such as HDR, Soft particles, hardware
accelerated facial animations, multi-core support, xbox360, ps3 and osx
support (and currently in the process of adding linux support.) All that with
very few and minor backward compatibility breaking instances.

------
unemployed
Say what you want about 4chan, this is adorable.

------
ksec
So Source 2 Vs Unreal 4 Vs CryEngine 4 And hopefully some MEGA Super Texture
All artwork ID Engine 6.

~~~
potatolicious
Or more realistically, Unreal 4 vs. CryEngine 4. Source was not widely
licensed, and interest in idTech seems to be low - there are currently no
high-profile licensees that we know about.

Though now that Bethesda owns id, maybe there will be more "licensing" of the
engine. It certainly is a very impressive piece of tech.

~~~
MattDL
Bethesda killed their licensing, it's in-house only now.

------
colmvp
Episode 3?

